
Microsoft prices Windows 10 Enterprise subscription at $84 per user per year - walterbell
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-prices-windows-10-enterprise-subscription-at-84-per-user-per-year/
======
0xmohit
Wow!

Pay $84 annually for Windows subscription and then run Bash on Ubuntu on it
[0].

[0] [https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2016/03/30/run-
bash-o...](https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2016/03/30/run-bash-on-
ubuntu-on-windows/)

------
herbst
not that i consider paying for adware, but that's honestly not as bad as i
expected.

Especially as most people will need Enterprise to at least disable some
telemetrie features it just sounds fair to make it rather cheap.

~~~
J_Darnley
Isn't the $84 what gets you away from the ads? (Wasn't the enterprise version
the only one which can disable the ads and the tracking?)

~~~
herbst
Oh, i wasnt aware you could disable ads.

